# Clever hang tag idea



## niccolai (Sep 28, 2009)

You all want your shirts and other products to have a very professional look and packaging, and hang tags are one thing you can do to help achieve this

However, if you're like me, you make shirts in very small runs (50-100) and hang tags can be very expensive to have made in such small runs.


So what I did is had 250 2.75x4.35 vinyl stickers made (contageous graphics and sticker guy both do a great job, and cost me less then 40$ for 250 stickers)

Then I bought a 1/8th inch hole punch from a local office max (99 cents) and a tagging gun off ebay for 5$ with free shipping.

I punch a small hole in the stickers, and use the tagging gun to tag them onto my shirts.

This is beneficial for 3 reasons

1 - the customer gets an extra in the form of a sticker

2 - my product has a more professional look

3 - I can also sell the stickers on my website for a buck a piece. I've sold almost 60 with orders so far, so they have more then made their money back.

So if anyone was thinking of doing this, vinyl stickers can make a nice alternative to hangtags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who wants a sticker with a hole in it? 

If you're not doing it already, have your stickers made with a border large enough to accommodate the sticker. This way you can punch the hole in the border and leave the sticker intact.


----------



## niccolai (Sep 28, 2009)

The stickers are slit so that the actual sticker you pull off the backing is a different piece then where the tag hole is.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

niccolai said:


> The stickers are slit so that the actual sticker you pull off the backing is a different piece then where the tag hole is.


Do you have a photo?


----------



## Turtle2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

With regards to the hang tags and stickers, will sticker guy or contagious graphics print on back for mission statement?


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

Pictures???


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I do this same thing. I also made my own hang tags out of business cards to use with the stickers. It works great for me!


----------



## chicagoshirts (Jun 5, 2009)

splathead said:


> Who wants a sticker with a hole in it?
> 
> If you're not doing it already, have your stickers made with a border large enough to accommodate the sticker. This way you can punch the hole in the border and leave the sticker intact.


Would you please post a picture.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

And also, an 1/8 hole is so small that no one really cares too much that its there. I never thought to ask to have my stickers split so that it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Nick1115 (Oct 31, 2010)

This is an awesome idea and I like it alot. Opens up some marketing Potential also.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Great idea, that's exactly what I was going to do haha. You helped me further though, I was just going to add them to the order, now I know to get a tagging gun.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

someone must really not want to post a picture or doesn't read other post lol.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

TimeWithoutTheE said:


> someone must really not want to post a picture or doesn't read other post lol.


I know what they're talking about I just can't find a good picture of one.

Basically the sticker is split and the hole is drilled at the edge. The cut only goes through the sticker, not through the backing, so everything stays in one piece.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

uhmmmm....


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

How thick are these stickers? I'm not sure how well they'd work for hang tags, since you do want -some- firmness to the card. Also, if you run UPS stickers onto these vinyl stickers, you run the risk of them just being easily peeled off, no?


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

They are something along the lines of this:


----------



## quantum_MC (Jun 1, 2010)

just to contribute a little -- i too use a business card-type idea. i designed a shirt tag and used a printing company for tags. the company has a hang tag-specific cut sized at 
2" x 4" pre-punched with a hole.

the price for this service is something like $150 for 5000.

however, i re-sized my graphics to fit onto a standard business card at 2" x 3.5" for a price closer to $35 for the same quantity. a 1/8" hole-punch at office supply store costs less than $2.

i plan on throwing my biz card into any shipment as well. still a rookie here.

-mc


----------

